# Why did they have to screw around with my Cheerios?



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've heard about this Gluten-Free stuff until I'm sick of it. I know there's people that are Celiac, gluten allergic, but that's a dang small population of people. They don't taste the same anymore. I've been eating Cheerios for over 50 years and now they done went and screwed them up.

http://www.cheerios.com/Articles/Gluten%20Free%20Cheerios.aspx

I never watch Dr. Oz but we came in and just happen upon his show and I saw where he was going to talk about going Gluten-Free. He said about 1% of population has a gluten problem but now people think going gluten-free is healthier and 1 out 4 Americans are eating gluten-free but it's not healthier because once they take the gluten out they have to add something to make it edible, more calories, salt, 2-3x more sugar and more fat usually. He said the craze has gotten to the point where products that never had gluten to begin with are being labeled gluten-free like water and cosmetics. I understand if you have a gluten allergy it's one thing but eating gluten free for no reason, I think, is going to do the same thing that not eating peanut butter did to kids. If it weren't for peanut butter when I was kid I might have hungry at times. I'll see if I can find a link to this segment.

They also said there's no checking behind or testing of these products that say their products are gluten-free so they're not necessarily gluten-free.

Rant over.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks at the bright side if someone pi$$e$ in your Cherios now you won't have to worry about them being ruined hehe


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Loved Cheerios--with fruit--but don't eat them any more.

And don't forget peanut allergies--anaphylactic shock--Can't have even one peanut on a flight anymore.

The only thing I have an allergic reaction is idiocy! They're killing me.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I really like Honey Nut Cheerios.

Regards, Mike

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1236068!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_635/melo9n-5-web.jpg


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never been much into Cheerios....with banana it ain't too bad. I haven't had a bowl of cereal in years.....but I agree about the gluten-free stuff, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Being married to someone who is intolerant to gluten, I'll share my experiences. It's real, the symptoms are brutal. A $50 fine restaurant meal that somebody says is gluten free but isn't......your sick before you get home, then crawl from bed to "library" ,over and over and over. I totally agree most people jump on it as a fad. They'd eat a turd if dr. oz told them it's healthy!

By watching what you eat, it's not a big deal. We're fortunate that we grow almost all of our own food. What cracks me up, are people that go gluten free "some of the time".......when it's trendy. Then indulge in to much drink, smoke , etc. so much for "your body is a temple of God".


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hate Cheerios, never have liked them... Guess somebody's gotta eat em, but I'm just glad that ain't me!

Agree that a lot of this stuff HAS gone overboard... My kid can't even take peanut butter anything to school-- despite the fact that they have the bubble kids sitting at a separate table... (which the parents want to whine about because they're being "ostracized" because of their "condition"...)

Had a friend tell me he went to break into his peanut M&M's on the plane, and the stewardess told him they were verboten... I call BS on that...

Some people, if they're THAT [email protected] allergic to stuff, they need to just live in a friggin' bubble and get it over with... instead they want to force EVERYBODY ELSE to change to SUIT THEM... Makes me sick...

IF I were flying, I'd just eat the darn things on the sly... screw 'em...

It's about like these stupid flu shots they're always carping on... trying to force EVERYBODY to get one... thing is, I've heard of folks firsthand who've had VERY BAD reactions to such shots, and it ain't pretty... sometimes maimed for life as a result.

They always trot out the excuse about "If poor old Granny Schickelgruber gets the flu because you've been exposed, she might die-- so you *MUST* get a flu shot to protect HER!" Again, I call BS... not my responsibility to protect every moron on the street from "whatever" might bother them...

If they're THAT friggin' "at risk" from whatever, they need to STAY THE HECK AT HOME!!!!

I was at a farm show years ago and they were trying to get farmers excited about growing white "food-grade" grain sorghum, instead of the typical red or bronze type grain sorghums used for animal feeding and industrial uses... They served some brownies made from grain sorghum flour, which is naturally gluten free, and they were pretty darn good...

Course, the consistency of a brownie is nothing like breads or cereals... Stuff like cakes and pastries where you don't WANT too much gluten structure to form while making it, sorghum flour would be great for... BUT things that NEED gluten to form to give the proper consistency and texture, like bread and stuff, just doesn't turn out right at all with gluten free flour...

Later! OL JR


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Uphayman said:


> Being married to someone who is intolerant to gluten, I'll share my experiences. It's real, the symptoms are brutal. A $50 fine restaurant meal that somebody says is gluten free but isn't......your sick before you get home, then crawl from bed to "library" ,over and over and over. I totally agree most people jump on it as a fad. They'd eat a turd if dr. oz told them it's healthy!
> 
> By watching what you eat, it's not a big deal. We're fortunate that we grow almost all of our own food. What cracks me up, are people that go gluten free "some of the time".......when it's trendy. Then indulge in to much drink, smoke , etc. so much for "your body is a temple of God".


I know Celiac is real, I know a guy that has it.

I'm not a fan of Dr. Oz but the TV just happen to be on that channel when I turned it on.

Dr. Oz never said one should go on a Gluten-Free diet. The guy that was on there with him, a supposed authority on allergies, said it was unhealthy to go Gluten-Free if you don't have Celiac disease due to all the additives they put into food to make it edible once it's Gluten-Free. There was another guy on there that has written a book on a Gluten-Free diet, has all his family on Gluten-Free whether they needed to be or not. IMHO when those kids grow up they most likely won't be able to eat any Gluten.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In my simplified notion of human psychology, people want "praise, recognition and material things". In other words, one of a person's basic drives is to stand out, to be recognized that they are somewhat special, somewhat different than everybody else.

So, many people latch on to the latest fad condition, such as gluten or lactose intolerance, to make themselves feel special, to be recognized by the crowd. These people do a tremendous dis-service to themselves, to us and to those who really have the problem.

They should be shot! (Oops, did I just say that???!!!! Oh, well.)

Ralph

I have sooooo much more to say about this, but there isn't enough space on the internet to hold it all!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

My paramour CLAIMS that I am lactose intolerant, too. I told her that I am not. Turns out, SHE is intolerant of MY lactose consumption...ever notice your own smells don't really bother you?

73, Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Never liked plain cheerios. As a kid I'd make my own honey nut cheerios with some homegrown honey and mixed nut leavings from Pa's planters mix. Or maple syrup


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Had a young man working for me that said he would go into anaphylactic shock if he got near poison ivy.

So, one day, we are clearing brush from a fence line and there was poison ivy right there. (Curious thing--he didn't know what poison ivy looked like.) I didn't say anything--I wanted to see what happened. So we continued on, no poison ivy reaction!

Hmmmm! Could the mind be more powerful than the body?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I didn't say anything--I wanted to see what happened.
> 
> Ralph


Hah! You old meanie. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> Had a young man working for me that said he would go into anaphylactic shock if he got near poison ivy.
> 
> So, one day, we are clearing brush from a fence line and there was poison ivy right there. (Curious thing--he didn't know what poison ivy looked like.) I didn't say anything--I wanted to see what happened. So we continued on, no poison ivy reaction!
> 
> ...


They say ignorance is bliss lol


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

When I first started messing with horses, I had severe hay fever. One day, I sneezed 17 times (after I started counting) back to back. I was soooo PO'd that I swore I would never sneeze again.

That ended my allergies. Never have had another allergic reaction to anything! If I sneeze nowadays, it's simply to get the hay dust out of my sinuses.

I firmly believe that our minds exert tremendous influence over our bodies.

Ralph


----------

